# Honey Bees



## ajapale (14 Jun 2009)

Oh dear lord! Bees! - The Something Awful Forums


----------



## Smashbox (15 Jun 2009)

Oh my God. How did that swing set not burn up too!


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Jun 2009)

How unbelievably stupid some people can be.  Burnt the swing, polluted the atmosphere, didn't solve the overall problem and could have caused a lot more damage with the fire or put people's lives at risk


----------



## ney001 (15 Jun 2009)

I saw a brilliant David Attenborough documentary on dvd last week - basically if all the bees in the world died humans would be gone as well in four years - with muppets like this I don't hold out much hope for us!


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> How unbelievably stupid some people can be.  Burnt the swing, polluted the atmosphere, didn't solve the overall problem and could have caused a lot more damage with the fire or put people's lives at risk


Well they did solve the problem but a bucket of water or a power hose would have sorted it out as well.


----------



## Humdinger (15 Jun 2009)

What a headbanger .... 

Sadly,  Ireland is also falling victim to colony collapse and another disease ... I think its called verroa. 
Impact on food production could be very pronounced globally and research to solve the issue is not being funded. Nothing will probably happen until food production productivity/prices are impacted.

The age profile of beekeepers is also a cause for concern in this country...... most are 50 years +


----------



## Smashbox (16 Jun 2009)

You still have to admit that it was a funny post though. Made me laugh.


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jun 2009)

Ha ha! Class! What a muppet!


----------



## ney001 (16 Jun 2009)

Smashbox said:


> You still have to admit that it was a funny post though. Made me laugh.



Have to say I actually didn't see the funny side to it at all - maybe i'm missing something here???


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Jun 2009)

ney001 said:


> Have to say I actually didn't see the funny side to it at all - maybe i'm missing something here???



Me neither.  Left me saying "what an idiot"


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Jun 2009)

A complete idiot alright, dare I say a typical redneck and the same goes for those who posted in response. What a crowd of muppets. BTW, swarming bees don't sting so his 'heroism' was pointless.


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jun 2009)

Honestly, nobody sees any humour in this except Smashbox and myself?


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Jun 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Honestly, nobody sees any humour in this except Smashbox and myself?


 
Not me.


----------



## ney001 (16 Jun 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Honestly, nobody sees any humour in this except Smashbox and myself?



What, you're surprised that people don't laugh at a pile of bees burning & dead on the ground???


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jun 2009)

No, I guess not. Its not like its a bunch of puppies or something. I'm sure the bees could of flown off if they'd thought of it?


----------



## Caveat (16 Jun 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> I'm sure the bees could of flown off if they'd thought of it?


 
Yeah, that's it.

It's the bees own fault for being thick and not thinking about it.


----------



## ney001 (16 Jun 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> No, I guess not. Its not like its a bunch of puppies or something. I'm sure the bees could of flown off if they'd thought of it?



Yeah, nothing to do with the fact that smoke disorients them and makes it nearly impossible for them to fly .  Not you in that video is it??


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jun 2009)

Lads lads, I'm sorry if I find that funny - I'm not saying its right - I'm not even debating how smart a bee actually is. I'm not in fact saying anything about how right and wrong this is - I'm just saying that I found that page funny. Because it is.


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Jun 2009)

I'm intrigued to figure out what you actually find funny on that page? Is it the OP and his way over the top methods of dealing with the harmless swarming bees or is it the responses to the OP with all the back-slapping idiots with their 'Yeah, Whoo, Go Man, show those bees what happens when they try to mess with super-dooper America, America rules Man' attitude?


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jun 2009)

To be honest, its not the burning of the bees - thats not the funny part. Its yer man and his gung ho attitude. The posters afterwards and their comments too. I agree killing bees is probably not a very cool thing to do but for goodness sake, this is not going to have Bono preaching at Croker next month. "Everytime I click my finger, a bee dies..."
Get real people - stop being so serious.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (16 Jun 2009)

Hmmm...  What's funny about this page...?

The guy clearly had fun dealing with the bee situation and that's quite entertaining.  The way he photographed everything and talked us through it.  It didn't make me laugh out loud, but it made for a welcome break from work.

But what's funny is everyone who get all stressed out over his post and take it so seriously.  That's what's funny.  And I'm sure you're all absolutely right in everything you've said, but lighten up!  (no pun intended...)


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Jun 2009)

Ok, replace bees with Iraq.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Jun 2009)

I dont think anyone mentioned the bees being killed as the funny part, did they?

I think it was funny what lengths the guy went to, and the fact that someone was there picturing and reporting it. If anything, the words are funnier than the pictures.


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jun 2009)

> Ok, replace bees with Iraq.



You've lost me now


----------



## ney001 (16 Jun 2009)

LouisLaLoope said:


> Hmmm...  What's funny about this page...?
> 
> The guy clearly had fun dealing with the bee situation and that's quite entertaining.  The way he photographed everything and talked us through it.  It didn't make me laugh out loud, but it made for a welcome break from work.
> 
> But what's funny is everyone who get all stressed out over his post and take it so seriously.  That's what's funny.  And I'm sure you're all absolutely right in everything you've said, but lighten up!  (no pun intended...)



I'm really not being smart here but I just didn't get a laugh out of that page, not just because he killed a load of bees - I just don't find what he said or his actions or anything particularly funny.  In much the same way as I don't find Seinfeld or any of the american sitcoms funny or any slap stick humour,  I just didn't find this amusing at all.  Different strokes for different folks here, I'm not getting stressed or mad or anything about it, it was just stupid and unfunny in my opinion!


----------



## ney001 (16 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Ok, replace bees with Iraq.



Yeah, getting a little to far fetched now so i'm out!


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jun 2009)

> In much the same way as I don't find Seinfeld



Now THAT isn't funny - and don't get me started on Fraiser...


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Jun 2009)

ney001 said:


> Yeah, getting a little to far fetched now so i'm out!


 
Fair enough, just using that to show why I don't think its funny. It's the attitude, smash and burn, that's sickening.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Ok, replace bees with Iraq.


 

Or replace 'honey' with 'killer' and chortle merrily as the young Americans run for cover sceaming for divine intervention.

Now that might be funny...


----------



## Latrade (16 Jun 2009)

I don't really equate killing a few bees with being symptomatic of the problems in the world. 

Though the thing that did kind of strike me as odd is how he's committing genocide on community of bees and ruining a perfectly good swing, he protects his lawn. 

Now that's the american way:"Love the smell of napalmed bees, but don't mark my lawn mellon pickers."


----------



## MrMan (17 Jun 2009)

Little anti-American vibe goin on here, as far as i'm aware a majority are against the war, but I'm not sure of their policy on bees.


----------



## Latrade (17 Jun 2009)

MrMan said:


> Little anti-American vibe goin on here, as far as i'm aware a majority are against the war, but I'm not sure of there policy on bees.


 
Well they never did prove that the bees had the capabilities to launch a stinging attack within 45 minutes. Though I'm slightly torn on this as I can see how the suicide attack of a bee can be viewed as terrorism.


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Jun 2009)

Would there be as much outrage if it had been wasps? Now, they're evil.


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Jun 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Would there be as much outrage if it had been wasps? Now, they're evil.


 
No.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Jun 2009)

Quite funny. Especially the photo of the brother-in-law with the hitch in his hands waiting to throw it. The look on his face- priceless.

I'm pro-America and pro-Americans since it appears that I not only have to take a stance on whether it is funny but also on America in general. I definitely won't sit on the fence on that one.

Just love them ( in general) in a very fond sort of way. And not at all in a patronising way like many of my european counterparts.


----------



## Purple (17 Jun 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Quite funny. Especially the photo of the brother-in-law with the hitch in his hands waiting to throw it. The look on his face- priceless.
> 
> I'm pro-America and pro-Americans since it appears that I not only have to take a stance on whether it is funny but also on America in general. I definitely won't sit on the fence on that one.
> 
> Just love them ( in general) in a very fond sort of way. And not at all in a patronising way like many of my european counterparts.



 I'm with you on that. I just got back from a 2 week holiday there and was struck yet again at how friendly, mannerly and well behaved Americans are (and how cheap it is over there).

It also struck me (yet again) how smart many of them are and how much better informed they are, generally, about how their country works than we are about ours.

The stupid American stereotype that so many Irish people love to embrace says much more about those who accept it than it does about its target.


----------



## Caveat (17 Jun 2009)

Purple said:


> It also struck me (yet again) how smart many of them are and how much better informed they are, generally, about how their country works than we are about ours.


 
I agree, but conversely, surely you have also experienced how unworldly the average American is, regarding anything outside their own borders?

I have, repeatedly. In fact a couple of (informed) Americans admitted as much to me.


----------



## MrMan (17 Jun 2009)

Purple said:


> I'm with you on that. I just got back from a 2 week holiday there and was struck yet again at how friendly, mannerly and well behaved Americans are (and how cheap it is over there).
> 
> It also struck me (yet again) how smart many of them are and how much better informed they are, generally, about how their country works than we are about ours.
> 
> The stupid American stereotype that so many Irish people love to embrace says much more about those who accept it than it does about its target.


 
I think the stereotype effects most of Europe as we tend to focus on rednecks and miss america's. Most of the entertainment that we enjoy comes from the US and they have a huge influence on our lives, but still them feckin yanks are soo loud etc etc.


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Jun 2009)

Surely we can look at all countries Stereotypes. Theres one for everyone. Irish? German? French? Aussie? There are lovely people everywhere and there are muppets everywhere. 
I've been to quite a lot of places in the US and I just love the people - fantastic place.
Pity about their bees though - I hate them.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (17 Jun 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Pity about their bees though - I hate them.


 
Now THAT'S funny!!!


----------

